# Cobra Plan or Medicare supplement



## jnos (Feb 9, 2017)

My husband, past retirement age, was working full time but terminated today in a company downsizing.

 We've been insured through his company's Montana Blue Cross and have an option to continue through the Cobra plan. Is that typically a better "deal" than a Medicare supplement as long as we can take advantage of it?  We have both collected SS early and have Medicare Part A, but have never used it.

 Where do I start looking?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2017)

First off, most "Cobra" plans are $$$$$..If you both are over 65 then look into Supplements or Medigap plans. BC&BS do have Supplement Plans.
Make sure you also start a Drug Plan even if you do not need it!! If you don't, you will pay a penalty later!!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2017)

Cobra is super expensive.  Take the medicare and supplement, whatever.  You'll save a fortune, and probably get better service, too. And, as Ken says, don't forget to get a drug plan or you'll be sorry.


----------



## RustyatMMC (Feb 10, 2017)

jnos said:


> My husband, past retirement age, was working full time but terminated today in a company downsizing.
> 
> We've been insured through his company's Montana Blue Cross and have an option to continue through the Cobra plan. Is that typically a better "deal" than a Medicare supplement as long as we can take advantage of it? We have both collected SS early and have Medicare Part A, but have never used it.
> 
> Where do I start looking?



I would advise you start looking at Part B and a Medicare supplement plan.  In most cases, Medicare supplements will be a better option than cobra as far as coverage.  The expensive part will be the medicine coverage (medicare part D).  If you and your spouse are taking a lot of medicines (names brands), Part D can be expensive.

Staying on COBRA will hurt you in the long run.  The reason is that you will get a late enrollment penalty for not signing up after losing employer coverage. COBRA is not considered "creditable coverage" under Medicare.  That would exposure you to the Late Enrollment Penalty for Medicare Part B and Part D.  

I hope that helps.
Rusty


----------



## jnos (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.

RustyatMCC, I will look into the links you sent. Thanks.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't overlook medicare advantage plans.  We have used them satisfactorily for 18 years.


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 3, 2017)

Cobra will not have a donut hole for medication.  They may be a better value if you take a ton of drugs.

Rick


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Don't overlook medicare advantage plans.  We have used them satisfactorily for 18 years.



I've had my advantage plan for 6 years now and I'm very happy with mine, too.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have had a Humana advantage plan that has a drug plan.  I take several meds due to a stroke and they are all free since they are tier 1 and 2 meds.  They are 90 day mail order and I can use walgreens for a short term med that I might need.  Never had a problem with getting meds on time. My doc likes it as he can order over the computer for new ones or refills.  I go online and order refills as the website shows what can be refilled and if I need a new script, they fax a request to the doctor. Never have to go to a pharmacy or worry about running out of a med.  Mt daughter is a pharmacist so she keeps an eye on what I am taking also.


----------

